# Reflective anyone?



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

IS there a company out there doing reflective silver transfers? I have a need. It's too intricate to cut and weed. Nothing turned up in my searches just double checking.


----------



## Rprejean (Apr 12, 2016)

There are reflective screen print inks...


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I see the inks for sale. I don't screen myself just cut vinyl so I was hoping someone would have a line on a transfer printer who did. I checked with F&M but the said they don't do reflective. 

Thanks bud


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Yea! I found a company who does this! Quick Trans does reflective transfers and at reasonable prices. 

Here is a link for future searches:

Reflective heat transfers for the uniformed worker by Quicktrans - Can Do Iron On Heat Transfers


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Wildgoose said:


> Yeah I see the inks for sale. I don't screen myself just cut vinyl so I was hoping someone would have a line on a transfer printer who did. I checked with F&M but the said they don't do reflective.
> 
> Thanks bud


What's the design, what size is it, what cutter are you using and blade pressure etc? Vinyl should be cake unless you will be there for decades weeding due to the detail but if the price is right that should not even be a issue. All i'm saying is that if you have the equipment and knowledge to keep the cost low and in house I would take that route.

Sometimes, how the art is vectored can play a major role in how difficult or easy it can make the process.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

williekid said:


> What's the design, what size is it, what cutter are you using and blade pressure etc? Vinyl should be cake unless you will be there for decades weeding due to the detail but if the price is right that should not even be a issue. All i'm saying is that if you have the equipment and knowledge to keep the cost low and in house I would take that route.
> 
> Sometimes, how the art is vectored can play a major role in how difficult or easy it can make the process.


Ha ha! I cut a LOT of vinyl buddy. It's my primary revenue stream. I run a Summa. This thing is only about 3/4" tall and very detailed and going on a hat. I've done them for the client in regular HTV a lot but it's just too detailed for the reflective. (Unless there is something easier cutting than the Siser reflect-all, but I haven't found anything) It works fine for larger graphics but this tiny it's not worth the blade wear and weed time. Near 50% failure rate on the weed due to the tiny design. I'm still wheeling and dealing but I think it will end up being around 144. I can get these done for around 80 cents each, I can't touch that price cutting and weeding and wouldn't want to but I appreciate the post. Actually cost works out to 23 cents per each and end up with 500 leaving a whole bunch left over from the gang sheets min order saved for next time they want some. The 80 cents covers the cost of the whole order so it's a no brainer.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Wildgoose said:


> Ha ha! I cut a LOT of vinyl buddy. It's my primary revenue stream. I run a Summa. This thing is only about 3/4" tall and very detailed and going on a hat. I've done them for the client in regular HTV a lot but it's just too detailed for the reflective. (Unless there is something easier cutting than the Siser reflect-all, but I haven't found anything) It works fine for larger graphics but this tiny it's not worth the blade wear and weed time. Near 50% failure rate on the weed due to the tiny design. I'm still wheeling and dealing but I think it will end up being around 144. I can get these done for around 80 cents each, I can't touch that price cutting and weeding and wouldn't want to but I appreciate the post. Actually cost works out to 23 cents per each and end up with 500 leaving a whole bunch left over from the gang sheets min order saved for next time they want some. The 80 cents covers the cost of the whole order so it's a no brainer.


I feel you, yea may be the best solution.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Just a follow up for future seekers. I tried the mentioned reflective transfers. My design was too small for their system. They use regular plastisol ink placed on a reflective layer that ends up on top. I think this would be fine for larger graphics but was blurry looking at the size I was trying to do. They (Quick Trans) were awesome and refunded my $$$ but I ended up cutting the order out of regular silver HTV. Not reflective but sold it to the client. 

So I'm still sort of looking for a transfer builder who uses the actual reflective inks. I don't have a LARGE need for this but one particular client likes reflective on his hats.


----------

